# Programa en visual basic para programar memorias eprom



## maverick_007 (Jun 28, 2009)

hola hace algun tiempo empece a programar una aplicacion en visual basic 6.0 para programar las memorias de la familia 27xxx, pero me e topado con un problema cuando lleno una caja de texto con los datos a programar se demora demaciado (10 seg app cuando lleno el buffer con 64 lineas) y el tiempo de demora se va duplicando que agrego 128, 256, 512, 1024, 2048 y 4096.

aqui dejo la parte del programa encargada de llenar el buffer (la caja de texto )

Private Sub Command1_Click()
Text1.Text = ""
Text1.Visible = False
Form1.Caption = Form1.Caption & "   Dispositivo: 2716   (CARGANDO)"
Label3.Caption = "        0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9   A   B   C   D   E   F    "
INDICE = 0
Do While INDICE < 128
    A = Hex(INDICE)
    Text1.Text = Text1.Text & A & ":" & Chr(32) & Chr(32)
    INDICE2 = 0
    Do While INDICE2 < 16
        Text1.Text = Text1.Text & "FF" & Chr(32) & Chr(32)
        INDICE2 = INDICE2 + 1
    Loop
    Text1.Text = Text1.Text & vbNewLine
    INDICE = INDICE + 1
Loop
Text1.Visible = True
End Sub


----------



## Meta (Jun 30, 2009)

Responde la misma  pregunta aquí.


----------

